# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Явление Господа Варахадевы и Шри Нитьянанда Трайодаши

## Aniruddha das

Према-прачарана ара пашанда-далана дуи-карйе авадхута карена бхрамана
Господь Нитьянанда, самый выдающийся преданный Господа,
странствовал по свету в двумя целями -
распространение метода бхакти и покорение атеистов.
(Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита, Антья, 3. 149)

Дорогие вайшнавы!

От всего сердца приглашаем вас на праздничную программу
в храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты ("на Динамо"),
посвященную явлению Господа Варахи и Господа Нитьянанды,
которая состоится 15 и 16 февраля 2011!

Примерное расписание

15 февраля, вторник:
утро - абхишека мурти Варахадева, Вараха-катха.
вечер - ягья, чтение вараха-кавачи, угощение, гаура-арати.

16 февраля, среда
утро - Нитьянанда-катха.
вечер - абхишека, лекция, прасад, маха-гаура-арати.

Ваше участие

Если вы чувствуете, что готовы взять на себя ответственность за ту или иную сферу организации фестиваля, позвоните по телефону 8(925)837-7632, мы поможем вам найти ваше служение.
Если по той или иной причине, вопреки своему желанию, вы не можете физически или практически принять участия в подготовке, вы можете внести свой вклад в подготовку праздника, сделав посильное пожертвование. Примерный бюджет праздников:
Цветы Божествам – 60 тыс.руб.
Пиры Божествам – 60 тыс.руб.
Ягьи – 15 тыс.руб.
Абхишеки – 35 тыс.руб.
Новые одежды Божествам – 20 тыс.руб.

Мы будем очень рады вашему участию! Пожертвования принимаются в Отделе приема пожертвований (второй этаж второго здания Храма) с пометкой "на Вараха Двадаши" или "на Нитьянанда Трайодаши".
Пожалуйста, помните: помимо неиссякаемого духовного блага, вы получите заряд хорошего настроения и поможете приобщиться к нему всем гостям и участникам празднования.

Ждем вас!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Дорогие вайшнавы!
С радостью в сердце напоминаем вам, что 15 и 16 февраля в храме "на Динамо"
состоится празднование Вараха-двадаши и Нитьянанда-трайодаши!

Программа праздников

15 февраля:

7:15 – приветствие Божеств, гуру-пуджа
7:45 – Абхишека Варахадева
8:30 – Вараха-катха (до 10:00)
17:00 – Ягья: чтение вараха-кавачи.
18:30 – Угощение
19:00 – Гаура-арати

16 февряля:

8:00 – Нитьянанда-катха
15:00 – киртан в храме
15:30 – Абхишека
17:30 – Лекция Шрилы Джаяпатаки Свами (прямая трансляция из Маяпура)
18:30 – Праздничное угощение
19:00 – Гаура-арати

Приходите, участвуйте!
Ждем вас и ваших друзей!

Телефон для обратной связи 8925-837-76-32.

----------


## Aniruddha das

День явления Господа Нитьянанды - один из главных праздников Гаудия-вайшнавов. Все знают, что только по милости Нитьянанды можно приблизиться к Его Божественному брату - Шри Чайтанье Махапрабху. Вайшнавы посвящают день Нитьянанда-трайодаши медитации на игры и качества Господа Нитьянанды, поют посвященные Ему песни. Вот один из бхаджанов, где рассказывается о славе Господа Нитьянанды:

прасанге шунаха нитьянандара акхьяна
сутрарупе джанма-карма киччху кахи тана

Пожалуйста, послушайте о Господе Нитьянанде. В нескольких словах Я поведаю о Его явлении и деяниях.

рададеше экачака-наме аччхе грама
самхи джанмилена нитьянанда бхагаван

В земле Радхадеша есть деревня под названием Экачакра. Здесь родился Господь Нитьянанда.

бада гута нитьянанда эха аватаре
чайтанья декхайя йаре, се' декхите паре

Это воплощение Господа Нитьянанды сокровенно. Увидеть Господа Нитьянанду можно только если Господь Чайтанья Сам раскроет Его.

наме нитьянанда туми, рупе нитьянанда
эй туми нитьянанда рама-муртиманта

Твое имя Нитьянанда. Твой облик - тоже Нитьянанда, исполненное вечности (нитья) и блаженства (ананда). Ты Нитьянанда, потому что Ты - Сам Господь Баларама.

нитьянанда-парджьятана, бходжана, бебхара
нитьянанда бина киччху нахика томара

В великом блаженстве Ты бродишь повсюду, Ты ешь и совершаешь различные деяния. И не бывает, чтобы Ты не испытывал блаженства.

нитьянанда прасаде се хайя вишну-бхакти
джаниха-кришнера нитьянанда пурна-шакти

Милостью Господа Нитьянанды можно обрести преданность Господу Вишну. Знайте, что Господь Нитьянанда обладает всем могуществом Господа Кришны.

кришнера двития-нитьянанда баи наи
санги, сакха, шаяна, бхуджана, бандху, бхай

Господь Нитьянанда неотличен от Господа Кришны. Господь Нитьянанда - спутник Господа Кришны, Его друг, ложе и родственники.

бедера агамья нитьянанда чаритра
сарваджива-джанака. ракшака, сарвамитра

Даже Веды не в силах приблизиться к играм Господа Нитьянанда. Господь Нитьянанда - отец всех живых существ. Он их покровитель. Он их друг.

ихара вьябхара саба кришнарасамайя
ихане себиле кришна-премабхакти найя

Каждое Его деяние исполнено нектара любви к Господу Кришне. Служа Господу Нитьянанде, можно обрести чистую любовь и преданность Господу Кришне.

бхакти кари' ихана каупина бандха
шире махайятма иха пуджа кара гийя гхара

Поэтому с величайшей преданностью завяжите, пожалуйста, эти кусочки каупины Господа Нитьянанды вокруг своей головы. Заберите их домой и заботливо поклоняйтесь им.

прабху бале - эха нитьянанда сварупере
се карайе бхакти-шраддха се каре амаре

У кого есть вера и преданность Господу Нитьянанде, предан и верит в Меня (Господа Чайтанью).

ихана чарана - шива бракшара вандита
атаэва ихане кариха сабе прита

Господь Шива и Господь Брахма кланяются стопам Господа Нитьянанды. Поэтому все должны принести свою любовь к стопам Господа Нитьянанды.


Напоминаем расписание празднования Нитьянанда-трайодаши в Москве:
8:00 - Нитьянанда-катха
15:00 - киртан в храме
15:30 - Абхишека Господа Нитьянанды
17:30 - Лекция Шрилы Джаяпатаки Свами (прямая трансляция из Маяпура)
18:30 - Праздничное угощение
19:00 - Гаура-арати

Почитать другие бхаджаны и истории о Господе Нитьянанде можно здесь
http://dayalnitay.ru/index.php?optio...id=6&Itemid=54

----------


## Aniruddha das

Белый Господь Вараха, который держит на Себе Землю, дарует защиту. Он вооружен диском и раковиной. Жестом руки Он обещает защиту. Он - Полное Целое, и все желания того, кто медитирует на Него, обязательно исполнятся.

oм швeтам варахавапушам кшитимуддхарантам
шангхарисарва варадабхайа йукта бахум
дхйайeнниджаишча танубхих сакалаирупeтам
пурнам вибхум сакала ванчхита сиддхайe джам

("Шри Вараха-кавача", 26)

Бог не ограничен ничем. Он может придти когда угодно, к кому угодно и в каком угодно облике - если на то будет Его воля.

Хотя в священных писаниях чаще всего встречается описание Господа Нараяны - с четырьмя руками, держащими диск, раковину, булаву и лотос, в ослепительно желтом дхоти, с камнем Каустубха на шее - Он может придти в любом облике, в том числе и странном с точки зрения материалиста. Вараха, воплощение Господа в образе вепря, одно из таких "загадочных" воплощений.

Бог всегда остается Богом. Играет ли Он роль человека, полубога или даже животного - мудрецы и преданные узнают Его по красоте и величию Его деяний. Свинья считается нечистым животным, однако Господа, принявшего облик вепря, называют олицетворенным жертвоприношением и чистейшим из чистых. В Третьей Песни "Шримад-Бхагаватам" приводится подробное сравнение различных частей тела Господа Варахи с различными составляющими ягьи - такими, как мантра гаятри, жертвенный огонь, топленое масло и трава куша.

История воплощения Господа в образе Вепря описана во второй части Третьей Песни "Бхагаватам". Там подробнейшим образом описано необычное появление Господа Варахи, Его чудесный облик, вознесенные Ему молитвы, спасение Земли из океана Гарбходака и битва с демоном Хираньякшей. В день Вараха-двадаши чтение этой истории особенно благоприятно.

В "Бхагаватам" рассказы о Варахадеве слиты в один, однако Шрила Санатана Госвами пишет в "Брихад-Бхагаватамрите", что Господь Вараха приходил как минимум пять раз. Первый Вараха появился на заре творения из ноздри Брахмы. Он поднял землю, положил ее на воды океана Гарбходака и исчез. Второй спас Землю от частичного опустошительного наводнения, убил Хираньякшу и ушел на Сваргалоку. Третий, олицетворение ведического жертвоприношения, учил, как проводить ягьи. Он поднял Землю, рассказал ей Вараха-пурану и исчез с помощью Своей мистической силы. Четвертый поднял Землю и сделал ее гладкой, острыми клыками сточив чересчур большие горы. Затем Земля приняла облик Его супруги Варахи, наслаждалась с Господом супружескими отношениями и родила двух сыновей. В конце концов, этот Господь Вараха исчез, погрузившись в форму Господа Нрисимхи. Пятый же Вараха всегда поддерживает Землю снизу.

Господь в этом воплощении избавляет Своих преданных от страха. Он показал испуганным полубогам, что всегда защищает тех, кто предан Ему и кто считает Его своим единственным прибежищем. Он избавил мир от могущественного демона Хираньякши, который никому не давал покоя. И Он спас Землю из вод вселенского океана. Говорится, что после этих событий Бхуми Деви, богиня Земли, обратилась к Господу с просьбой не оставлять ее, чтобы ей больше не угрожали демоны. Варахадев внял ее просьбе и воплотился на Земле в образе Божеств в местах, которые с тех пор называют Вараха-кшетрами.

Одна из таких кшетр находится в Шримушнам, в индийском штате Тамил-наду. В Шримушнам паломники, следуя по стопам Парвати Деви, возносят Господу Варахе молитву под названием "Шри Вараха-кавача". Говорится, что эта молитва помогает защищает тело, уничтожает последствия тяжких грехов, излечивает от всех болезней и нейтрализует неблагоприятное влияние планет. Она нейтрализует яд, последствия неправильного повторения мантр и проблемы, устраиваемые врагами. Женщины, желающие родить детей, приходят в Шримушнам и принимают омовение в озере Пушкарини, произнося эту кавачу.

Но вайшнавы молятся Господу Варахе не об этом. Наше сердце осквернено материальными желаниями и накопившимися за миллионы жизней самскарами, в ней правят демоны вожделения, гнева и жадности. И самый главный демон, подобный Хираньякше, это демон нашего необузданного ума. Этот демон волочет нас на веревках чувств от одного объекта к другому - эта вечная утомительная погоня за иллюзорным счастьем является главным источником страданий живого существа в материальном мире.

Господь Вараха, по Своей беспричинной милости, соглашается придти даже в нечистое место ради того, чтобы спасти преданного от опасности. И день явления Господа, когда Он особенно милостив, замечательная возможность привлечь Его внимание молитвами и служением.

В храме на Динамо Господь Вараха присутствует в облике шалаграма-шилы. В день Вараха-двадаши Ему будет оказываться особое поклонение. Во время утренней программы состоится абхишека Вараха-шалаграма и лекция об играх Господа Варахи, а вечером будет ягья с чтением Вараха-кавачи (текст можно посмотреть здесь
http://dayalnitay.ru/index.php?optio...5-59&Itemid=62)


http://dayalnitay.ru - личный сайт Их Светлостей Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты

----------


## Aniruddha das

Фотографии с праздника в нашем храме: Фотогалерея 1 (жмите на ссылку)

Фотогалерея 2

----------


## Aniruddha das

Фотографии Ананда Говинды Прабхус праздника: http://foto.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata/488/

----------


## Ира Finikw

Харе Кришна! Мои поклоны! Из источников "одна матаджи на кухне сказала" узнала, что след от клыков Господа Варахадева на планете земля существует поныне и это место называют марианская впадина... Это 100% выдумка или есть в этой шутке доля истины? Спасибо  :smilies:

----------

